# Jamaica Cod 2-20 Report from hell and back



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Decided to take the 3am Trip Sunday the 20th. People said I was crazy with all the winds up to 50mph, but nooo I said its going to lay down.
 When I arrived at 1am there was already 15 people there, but departure we had 30. Seemed calm in the basin so I booked a bunk below decks ( I choose poorly), As soon as we cleared the inlet Captain Bogan floored it. the hell with those pesky 8-10 foot swells. Meanwhile my bunk is right at the waterline and when that behemoth boat hit a wave it was like being in a tin canned being drummed without mercy. I went weightless a few times which actually was kinda cool. We stopped at around 5:15 am and I went upstairs to witness at least a 1/4 of the anglers in the deepest throes of sea sickness, one eldrly man sat down and slumped over. The mate came over and kept saying "are you alright sir" but he was not responding and slumped over more. I thought he was dead. Then he threw up and came alive (sorta). Well I went to the door and went outside. What greeted me was a scene for an orwellian nightmare. The sky was black with just a thin sliver of color on the event horizon while below dark evil 10-12 ft waves with whitecaps rolled below. (Found out later it was 20 degrees with a 20-25 kt wind with a windchill factor approaching death) I looked at my gear and noticed they were all shiny... shiny because they were iced over completely. It was so cold that you could not do any knot ties. You had to go inside to tie new rigs. I started fishing and the ice was forming on my line and completely filled my tip guide with ice except for the hole my braid made in it. 
And heres the good part. It did get better as the day wore on and by 3pm to leave home it was a balmy 45 degrees and 1-2 ft waves. Ended up catching 12 cod with 4 nice keepers. Would I do it again Hmmmmm


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Well ask yourself this, would it have been better if the weather was really nice but you did not catch any fish?


----------

